
3d running horse simulation using particles - ajani
http://empaempa.github.io/GLOW/examples/complicated/
======
Intermernet
I'm seeing nothing except the background and the logo & links in the top left
on both Chrome (27.0.1453.110 m) and Firefox (21.0) on Win8 64bit.

Console:

GLOW.Attribute.constructor: Unreachable attribute? Please activate
GL.drawArrays or split into multiple shaders. Indexed elements cannot reach
attribute data beyond 65535. GLOW.js:67

.WebGLRenderingContext: GL ERROR :GL_INVALID_VALUE : glGetActiveUniform: index
out of range empaempa.github.io/:1

.WebGLRenderingContext: GL ERROR :GL_INVALID_VALUE : glGetActiveAttrib: index
out of range empaempa.github.io/:1

~~~
Torn
Same, latest chrome gives me:

GLOW.Attribute.constructor: Unreachable attribute? Please activate
GL.drawArrays or split into multiple shaders. Indexed elements cannot reach
attribute data beyond 65535.

GLOW.js:67 .WebGLRenderingContext: GL ERROR :GL_INVALID_VALUE :
glGetActiveUniform: index out of range empaempa.github.io/:1

.WebGLRenderingContext: GL ERROR :GL_INVALID_VALUE : glGetActiveAttrib: index
out of range empaempa.github.io/:1

.WebGLRenderingContext: GL ERROR :GL_INVALID_VALUE : glGetActiveUniform: index
out of range empaempa.github.io/:1

.WebGLRenderingContext: GL ERROR :GL_INVALID_VALUE : glGetActiveAttrib: index
out of range empaempa.github.io/:1

.WebGLRenderingContext: GL ERROR :GL_INVALID_VALUE : glGetActiveUniform: index
out of range empaempa.github.io/:1

.WebGLRenderingContext: GL ERROR :GL_INVALID_VALUE : glGetActiveAttrib: index
out of range empaempa.github.io/:1

.WebGLRenderingContext: GL ERROR :GL_INVALID_VALUE : glGetActiveUniform: index
out of range empaempa.github.io/:1

.WebGLRenderingContext: GL ERROR :GL_INVALID_VALUE : glGetActiveAttrib: index
out of range empaempa.github.io/:1

.WebGLRenderingContext: GL ERROR :GL_INVALID_VALUE : glGetActiveUniform: index
out of range empaempa.github.io/:1

.WebGLRenderingContext: GL ERROR :GL_INVALID_VALUE : glGetActiveAttrib: index
out of range empaempa.github.io/:1

Doesn't work in latest FireFox either (downloaded just now)

~~~
leohutson
Running great on Chrome 28.0.1500.36 beta, Linux 3.8.13 with AMD catalyst
version 12.6. Also working in Firefox 21.0, albeit with about half the fps.

------
_pmf_
Turning the web, the only viable cross-platform solution, into something that
works only for a certain OS / browser / graphic card combination is a bit
unfortunate.

~~~
MaulingMonkey
There are other cross-platform solutions, and insomuch as GLOW is advancing
the state of the art in cross-platform-foot-shooting, it mostly treads a path
already well bloodied by the limping of oh so many plugins and browser
DOM/Styling quirks.

Isn't it fortunate that we're finally seeing proper 3D graphics being brought
to "the only viable cross-platform solution"? How exciting will it be when it
spreads to more OS / browser / graphics card combinations and approaches
ubiquity!

------
nt567
Click to change the animal. Anybody recognizes the 7th one?

~~~
cshimmin
Seal:
[http://empaempa.github.io/GLOW/examples/complicated/Complica...](http://empaempa.github.io/GLOW/examples/complicated/Complicated.js)

------
swombat
Working for me in Firefox (latest version) on Mac, though I don't much see the
point of it...

~~~
andyhmltn
May I ask why you need a 'point' to something like this? It's pretty and the
technology behind it is pretty cool.

~~~
swombat
Well, it just seems like "yet another technical feat that doesn't mean all
that much"... There have been many posts like this over the years and I was
just expressing that I'm at a loss as to why they're all that attention-worthy
at this point.

Anyone (smart) can put together a neat demo that does something different. If
they had, let's say, built a whole game with this, I'd be more inclined to be
impressed! But yet another toy proof of concept? Meh. I mean, it's cool,
but...

Perhaps I'm just overly blasé today...

------
runarb
Diden't work in my Chrome. Running latest version. Did only see the
background, logo and links in the top left corner. Shortly after the PC become
super slow for about 10-15 seconds, then the browser closed the tab.

Chrome version 27.0.1453.110 m on Windows 7 64 bit with 8 gb ram and a Nvidia
GetForce 8600 GTS 3d card.

------
leohutson
Not sure if this has been posted here before, but this is also a really cool
WebGL demo:

[https://www.shadertoy.com/view/ldl3zN](https://www.shadertoy.com/view/ldl3zN)

Everything is done in the fragment shader, no vertex data is used at all.

------
philbarr
Hmm - doesn't seem to work for me in Chrome OR Firefox. Am I missing
something?

~~~
dm2
Doesn't work for me in Chrome. Firefox displays a moving square made of
triangles and "particles".

------
robotmay
Working in latest Firefox Dev on Ubuntu. I suspect it needs some new features
not in stable builds yet.

Edit: And it's really interesting too. It's great to see particle effects
starting to speed up in browsers.

------
ricardobeat
This is from 2011, part of the building of the ROME
([http://ro.me](http://ro.me)) WebGL demo.

------
eccp
Works beautifully with Chromium 25.0.1364.160 on Ubuntu 12.04
(25.0.1364.160-0ubuntu0.12.04.1)

------
azurelogic
Doesn't play with Chrome running in a VM. Worked fine with Chrome
27.0.1453.110 for Mac.

------
JacobiX
Firefox had a problem and crashed ... version 24.0a1 (2013-06-10)

------
dmxt
Doesn't work in latest Firefox on Windows 7.

------
jwarren
Beautiful, but really hurt my head!

------
Yaggo
Works fine in Safari.

